# Air Shipping Puppies



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

My collie had her second litter and I've been getting inquiries from out of state to ship. I have never done this. Can someone give me a brief tutorial? What's the general process, possible pitfalls, etc. 
I know you need an airline crate, health certificate. Are vaccines required? What about temperature - ie too hot to fly?
Thanks for all replies.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

First all check with the airlines, they have specific rules designed to protect your dog. Some of them won't always make sense, they may require a crate that is really too large for the dog, so be sure you know what they want. It's been a long time for me... but you need what you mentioned, plus a food dish and water dish (most new airline crates come with them). You may want to include a small amount of the food your puppy is used to in a baggie taped on the top. Your puppies will need whatever the current vaccines are for their age - your vet should check where they are going when he or she does the health certificate (not all states have the same requirements). 

Be sure your crate is solid and all the bolts are good and tight. Some people zip tie the door shut to keep helpful airline employees from getting the dog out (to walk it or whatever) too easily. I never did that, never had a problem either. 

Be sure you have an appt for the puppy at the airlines ahead of time, know the abbreviations for the airport they are going to and be sure that information is correct on the shipping label. Have phone numbers available on the crate and be where you can get phone calls... I remember shipping an adult Silky Terrier at an out of town airline and spending the night in the town she was shipped from.... wouldn't you know it, that was one of the few times she got shipped to the wrong city! I don't remember why offhand, I think it was a labeling error. They just managed to get a-hold of me in time to set up a friend local to where she was to go pick her up and reship her later. Crazy. So, make sure you have everything set up so that the airline can get in touch with you EASILY if there is a problem, so you can arrange to fix it with them. It's rare, but sometimes they do go the wrong way. 

Send a leash for the person that is picking the puppy up, they might not think of it and maybe a toy for puppy too. Put plenty of soft bedding in the crate. 

As for the temperatures, be sure they are moderate at any stop the pup might make on the way to its destination. Most airlines pay close attention, but you should too. You don't want them sitting on the tarmac when its above about 80 out there, waiting to be loaded into a plane. Sometimes they re-route dogs due to temperature problems. 

As for selling at a distance, see if you can find someone in the area that will do a home check and get references from their vet, etc. 

That's all that comes to mind off hand. Good luck, enjoy your pups!


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Can't think of much to add to that great advice.

Pick the MOST sturdy carrier you can find that meets requirements.
Get to the airport SUPER early to work out everything with the airline, just in case. 
I put 'We are babies, please tell us it's okay!' on the carrier. 

In the end, my two yorkie pups ended up riding in the cockpit with the pilots! There's no way to make that happen, but it happened for mine and I was ecstatic when I heard.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks so much. What about cost? Any ballpark figures with airline, crate and vet paper? And would the buyer pay for all this up front?
It sounds like a quite a bit of work!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I always asked the buyer to pay upfront for the shipping, yes. I have no idea what it all runs these days, its been a long time since I bred dogs, sorry. 

Oh, my one dog now is a collie! A smooth collie girl about a year and a half old. She's brilliant and silly and a wee bit hyper. We love her.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

When I lived in Utah I shipped all the time out of the Salt Lake City airport...I even exported a puppy to South Africa! I used Delta, and they were always great. My pups always arrived where they were supposed to, when they were supposed to, and they were none the worse for wear on the other end.

If you know the dimentions of the crate you'll be shipping (height x length x width, plus approx weight), and you know the departing and arriving cities, you can call the airline and get a quote. Then you'll need a health cert from your vet, so figure out what that costs. Then you should include a bit extra for your gas to/from the airport, and parking fees.

A few years back, I could ship a 10 pound pup via Delta out of SLC and with all those expenses taken into account I charged puppy buyers $350 to ship pretty much anywhere in the USA (including Alaska, believe it or not) and I was able to break even. The cost varies depending on the airports you're shipping out of / in to.

Airlines do now require that the crate be held together by metal bolts NOT just plastic clips. So you either have to get a crate like a Vari Kennel with the metal screws or you have to get a snap-together crate and drill 6 holes in it, then put bolts thru and secure them with nuts.

This is Delta's pet travel page..... http://www.delta.com/content/www/en...needs/pets/pet-requirements-restrictions.html


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Delta, and I don't rem but the $300 sounds about right. The buyer paid all shipping and purchase up front.

Delta is darned good, overall.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

You've been given great and accurate advice. I use Delta to ship birds and the only thing I would add is that the payment for shipping can be delayed until the dog/birds are received on the buyer's end. At least with birds, I know that they don't have to pay up front for the shipping.
I wouldn't be too concerned about them paying as the puppy would be paid for before it's shipped.
I just gives the buy the option of charging the air fare if they choose rather than paying cash.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I did send some puppies to be paid for at the other end. However, I'd be concerned that, if the buyer stiffed you, you'd be set up to have to pay the shipping or some other problems. I'd ask the Airline about that. I never had any problems of that sort though.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe I didn't make myself clear enough. They would pay you for the puppy in advance. ONLY the shipping charge would be paid on the receiving end.
I would think that if someone sent you money for an animal, they would be at the airport to pick it up.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Buyer pays all shipping costs, including crate, have your paperwork in order.(USDA Aphis 7001)
If you are shipping out of country, your buyers need to provide you with their country's Department/Ministry of agriculture import form IN ENGLISH for your USDA vet to fill out.
If I have to use air Continental.

Otherwise
Easier than airport, they have crates, better personal pup handling, flexible on both ends, most times with door to door service!

http://www.mypuppypickers.com/


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Rock said:


> Buyer pays all shipping costs, including crate, have your paperwork in order.(USDA Aphis 7001)
> If you are shipping out of country, your buyers need to provide you with their country's Department/Ministry of agriculture import form IN ENGLISH for your USDA vet to fill out.
> If I have to use air Continental.
> 
> ...


I used to use a "puppy nanny" service that would fly with your pup under the seat in front of them so no cargo shipping was necessary- they no longer operate unfortunately.

I'm intrigued by this service, Rock. Have you used them enough to be assured that their service is consistent? It says prices start at $300.....would you feel comfortable sharing the highest they've ever charged you to transport a pup?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Ground transport is safer and in some cases, cheaper.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

TedH71 said:


> Ground transport is safer and in some cases, cheaper.


I would debate that. Not the cheaper part, but the safer part. Personally I want the pup to go as quickly as possible from my home to it's new home and be exposed to as little as possible in between. I don't want a bunch of strange people handling it, I don't want to expose it to more potential disease either. I have lived in the Pacific NW for over 20 years now and I have had people want to drive up from California (10-16 hours in some cases) to pick up pups and have discouraged it because of this. 

I have taken pups to Finland personally rather then shipping them because from where I live the only way to do it is either to travel with them or have a shipping company do it and again I don't want a bunch of strangers handling my pups. I even set up my flights so that we do not have a layover in Amsterdam that is long enough that they deem it needed to unload and "walk" the pups (if memory serves the time frame is anything over 2 1/2 hours) because again I don't a bunch of strangers handling my pups.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

bluemoonluck said:


> I used to use a "puppy nanny" service that would fly with your pup under the seat in front of them so no cargo shipping was necessary- they no longer operate unfortunately.
> 
> I'm intrigued by this service, Rock. Have you used them enough to be assured that their service is consistent? It says prices start at $300.....would you feel comfortable sharing the highest they've ever charged you to transport a pup?


 I remember puppy nanny service, it was very well liked! 
I dont really keep track of price because buyers pays that, I do know that they charged under the quote, about 3 months ago. Mike calls me up, we already have a pick up date set. He has a customer that insist they need the pup the weekend before _(not my puppy, the 1 bringing them to PA, birthday present=stupid people)_ could I have the pup ready to go to save them from running empty back to Minn _(which was where my pup was going)_. 
I called my buyer, gave him Mike's number and told them anyway they wanted I would make it happen. 
I have multiple breeder friends that use his service and* you know how dog people are, if they dislike something you know it.* Everyone has commented on how they like the continuous phone contact and posting as to delivery/ route status, so your not worrying about where your pup is at.
I've lost a few perfectly healthy pups in cargo holds so I like ground transport if possible. The money means nothing _(I'm not even paying for it)_ but when someone has been waiting 3 years for a pup out of a certain match, you can't replace that time at any price


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

You might consider asking what day any puppy mills ship out and avoid that day. Many pups won't lose enough maternal antibodies for a vaccine given at 6 or 8 weeks to be effective against Parvo exposure. The vaccine at 12 weeks is pretty much a guarantee but not any before that. Vaccines also take about a week to produce a solid immune reaction if there's going to be one.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I would tend to avoid ground travel with young puppies. They sure have more opportunities to be exposed to disease and parasites than a one day shipping. Also they are stressed over several days rather than for just one day too. I would think the preferable age to ship is about 12 weeks, but for larger dogs like collies, maybe not so much. I used to keep my Silkys until at least 10 weeks, but it was a lot easier than when I had English Setters. I sold them at 8 weeks if possible. 

Many of my out of town buyers for the Silkys flew in, picked up their puppy and took it home under the seat, that worked out great. A few newspapers in the handicapped stall and puppy had a chance to get comfortable on any layover...  

One good thing about a long car trip with a puppy under 12 weeks old is that I never had one that traveled young have any trouble with car sickness. I did travel a fair amount with puppies, I didn't send any with strangers though. I used x-pens in parks to exercise them and never had a problem with even Parvo - just lucky I guess.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

As mentioned, do check for regs state by state. In Michigan puppies, kittens, and ferrets going for resale (pet store) must have rabies vaccination, which places them at 12 weeks.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Actually dog transport people will not take the pup out at all if the pup hasn't had all of the shots. They will clean out the crate and switch the pup to another one or whatnot. If the pup has had all of the shots, then yes, the pup will be taken out for potty breaks. Read the dog transport websites. You'll see a lot more info. Most of them do not want to take really young pups but a lot of them do rescue transports if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Maura said:


> As mentioned, do check for regs state by state. In Michigan puppies, kittens, and ferrets going for resale (pet store) must have rabies vaccination, which places them at 12 weeks.


Interstate transport it comes under USDA.
They need all shots except rabies if they are under 12 weeks, if they are over 12 weeks they need the rabies. 
You also have to take into account the price of your time in going to the airport! If they are willing to foot the bill, I'll gladly do it. Going to the Pittsburgh airport is an all day ordeal for me, that takes me away from my business._ (I have seen people go to crazy lengths to get the dog they want, spend 2-3 times the price of the pup.)_
When you ship into some countries, the animal is quarantined for a set period of time determined by that government, can be a lot longer than I find agreeable, in which case we move to plan B.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Am I the only one worried about scammers? There are too many stories of people ordering things and sending a 'money order' which a couple weeks later gets returned by the bank as being fake. Personally I would only sell for cash in person.
Be very careful!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> Am I the only one worried about scammers? There are too many stories of people ordering things and sending a 'money order' which a couple weeks later gets returned by the bank as being fake. Personally I would only sell for cash in person.
> Be very careful!


 As someone that does not do this regularly, I can understand that, money orders for pick placement deposit only 3 weeks or more from pick up, everything else, cash or bank to bank wire transfer. Cost me $20 domestic, $50 dollars international well worth it.


----------

